# crabs eating bait



## coeng

This past weekend I was fishing with my kids off a dock in Raritan Bay. I used a top and bottom rig (using killies for bait) with a 1/4 oz weight. Basically looking to catch anything. Guy at the bait shop told me I should use really long shanks hooks for snapper blues, so I bought some and used them. After each retrieve, we either had a crab on or were missing part or all of each killie. Anything I can do to prevent crabs from decimating my bait before a fish gets a chance at it? Perhaps a different rig type?


----------



## RuddeDogg

Use a float type rig to keep your bait off the bottom.


----------



## Talapia

coeng said:


> This past weekend I was fishing with my kids off a dock in Raritan Bay. I used a top and bottom rig (using killies for bait) with a 1/4 oz weight. Basically looking to catch anything. Guy at the bait shop told me I should use really long shanks hooks for snapper blues, so I bought some and used them. After each retrieve, we either had a crab on or were missing part or all of each killie. Anything I can do to prevent crabs from decimating my bait before a fish gets a chance at it? Perhaps a different rig type?


If the crabs are that thick than I would switch to crabbing.
The kids would have a blast.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Talapia said:


> If the crabs are that thick than I would switch to crabbing.
> The kids would have a blast.


That would work as well.


----------



## coeng

RuddeDogg said:


> Use a float type rig to keep your bait off the bottom.



Forgive me for being such a noob. Can you describe what type of rig I should be looking for? 

Allow me to elaborate first....I am in the process of getting new rods/reels for my kids for next season (Shimano 4000 Baitrunner Reels....I know they're just kids...but I believe you get what you pay for and I don't want to have to buy them new reels in a year or so). I plan on using 10 lb maxima ultragreen line to fish (for anything) off a dock at my inlaws house right on Barnegat Bay (Brick Twp to be a little more specific). My plan is to catch some baitfish off the dock (there are always plenty) with a minnow trap, and just hook those onto some rigs. 

Could you describe the best way to set this up (e.g. main line to barrel swivel to rig). What should the rig look like? What type/size of hooks for general purpose? One hook/two hooks? What about weight? Quantity? Should I use a slider?

I plan on using baitrunner mode most of the time so we can cast the lines and just chill on the deck or swim in the pool. Obviously don't want crabs to eating the bait (hence my original question in this thread).

Also, I need a recomendation for a removeable rod holder that I could attach to the pilings at the end of the dock? For the time being I was thinking of securing my PVC sand spike with an adjustable belt to the piling. Looking for something a little better in the long term...any ideas?


----------



## RuddeDogg

Sure. ANY rig that has a float on it. The foam ones. They are usually red, yellow, green etc. The float keeps your bait up off the bottom so the crabs won't get at it. They come in all kinds of sizes and styles. Here are some examples. As for the rod holder, I'd get something that you could just screw into the piling.


----------



## Fishwander

RuddeDogg has it right !! Use floats 

You can either suspend your bait under a large float to keep it off the bottom , or , use smaller floats on your hook leaders to lift off the bottom.

If you want to entertain the kids and keep them busy catching bait , get a sabiki rig. Kids normally have a small attention span , and the sabiki rig will kep them entertained , and you will have bait.

For a really temporary lashing for a rod holder , use cable "zip ties". 
For longer duration , you can wood screws on scotty rod holders.

Fishwander


----------



## coeng

RuddeDogg said:


> Sure. ANY rig that has a float on it. The foam ones. They are usually red, yellow, green etc. The float keeps your bait up off the bottom so the crabs won't get at it. They come in all kinds of sizes and styles. Here are some examples. As for the rod holder, I'd get something that you could just screw into the piling.



Where can I buy these types of rigs online? I live in northern NJ and the closest thing to me is Sports Authority. Of the limited decent stuff they carry, most of it is always sold out. When I'm down the shore I don't really have time to hit to local tackle shops. I need to buy in advance.

Also, don't the floats spook fish if they're only a few inches aways from the hook? I'm not a salt guy, mostly trout in streams.


----------



## RuddeDogg

coeng said:


> Where can I buy these types of rigs online? I live in northern NJ and the closest thing to me is Sports Authority. Of the limited decent stuff they carry, most of it is always sold out. When I'm down the shore I don't really have time to hit to local tackle shops. I need to buy in advance.
> 
> Also, don't the floats spook fish if they're only a few inches aways from the hook? I'm not a salt guy, mostly trout in streams.


They spook the fish at all and you can find online anywhere.


----------



## Fishwander

If you really need to buy in advance , then be prepared to pay shipping charges . 

Me , I would go to a local bait shop and ask questions as to recent local fishing activity while buying on their reccomendation ; if they want my return business, they will offer good recent information while conducting the sale. If theinformation they give is 'bogus' , I would shop elsewhere with my $$$ .

Online shops abound with rigs and baits. Check out the bait and tackle shops in the area that you intend to fish in , or one within that state.

Saltwater fish are more 'opportunistic' than most freshwater fish and *are not * intimidated by floats ( like pike and pickeral) and are less selective than trout.

Fishwander


----------



## VirginiaYankee

I have a question . I live in Va. and will be in NJ {my home state} the 1st week of October. I like to surf fish at Sandy Hook and would like to know what to expect to catch and what bait to use .


----------



## jerseysalt

*info*

coeng....just buy some good old fresh water bobbers and some small hook sizes...wally world has all u need.....vir yankee my guess would be bunker and clams....JS


----------



## Fishwander

Put the mullet and shrimp under an appropriate sized float so that they are suspended just out of the reach of the crabs, but still within reach of the mango . You may have to adjust the length of the leader by "trial and error".

If you pin them right behind the dorsel fin , the bait will attempt to dive ( closer to the mango )

Check out and see what those who are successfully catching are using , and then immitate them , but using the float rig.

Fishwander


----------

